# My ODK (Outdoor Kitchen)



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 6, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right thread, but wanted to show off my outdoor kitchen.







And here is a link to the building of it...from Day 1 to the finish..
BBQ Butcher - My Outdoor Kitchen


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow, what a setup, envy you, beautiful job.  Gotta say I love Uncle Bob's setup just as well.  Both has their own style !!


----------



## sattie (Feb 6, 2008)

I guess being a retired butcher is not so bad eh?  Pretty nifty!


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 6, 2008)

Barb L. said:


> Wow, what a setup, envy you, beautiful job.  Gotta say I love Uncle Bob's setup just as well.  Both has their own style !!



Thanks...

Is there a link to a pic of Uncle Bobs odk?


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 6, 2008)

OMG!! You big bragger!!! Man, I tell you, that is BEAUTIFUL!! My husband would go completely nuts over that!! You have all the reason to brag too. LOL


----------



## pacanis (Feb 6, 2008)

sattie said:


> I guess being a retired butcher is not so bad eh? Pretty nifty!


 
He probably kept his thumb on the scale 


Just jokin' Butcher man   That's a really nice setup!  But then it's like keeping _two_ kitchens clean.... I'm a fan of UB's outdoor kitchen ,too.  More my style.  Your kitchen reminds me of my parent's camp in Cook's Forest years ago. It was basically a two story house with brown wood siding. Really nice, but it drove my mom batty having to houseclean two houses 
And yes, I'm jealous


----------



## pacanis (Feb 6, 2008)

OMG, just noticed.... is that a little TV you have there? Pretty cool.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 6, 2008)

pacanis said:


> OMG, just noticed.... is that a little TV you have there? Pretty cool.



Yup and I've Wi-Fi, too!!!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 6, 2008)

Boy, would my DH love to have that for when he has his buddies over.   Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 6, 2008)

so when is the first official Souther Florida DC Cookout?


----------



## sattie (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok Butcher guy... your rubbing it in now!  :P


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Feb 7, 2008)

Outstanding Mr Butcher Man. I am drooling all over


----------



## love2"Q" (Feb 10, 2008)

Is the gun to keep the neighbors at bay 

Looks great .. nice set up ..


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 10, 2008)

love2"Q" said:


> Is the gun to keep the neighbors at bay



 Actually, it's a BB pistol to keep the feral cats away from 'my' birds and squirrels 

Let me point out that I DO NOT shoot to kill, but a little copper pellet aimed at the butt will keep one of those pesky varmints wary for a day or two.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 10, 2008)

Ask-A-Butcher said:


> Yup and I've Wi-Fi, too!!!



LOL we share the same laptop it seems. looks like my DV9000 anyway...
Too bad I can't say we share the same ODK.... maybe someday if i am lucky!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 11, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> so when is the first official Souther Florida DC Cookout?



Count me in!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 11, 2008)

gotta love a strapped kitchen!

aab, that's awesome! we all seem to be quite envious.

i'm hoping to retire to port charlotte someday, where i have property. i love florida!


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 11, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> LOL we share the same laptop it seems. looks like my DV9000 anyway...



Yup, same laptop. Couldn't pass up the good deal at Costco


----------



## GadgetGeek (Feb 11, 2008)

Ask-A-Butcher said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread, but wanted to show off my outdoor kitchen.



Nice..   Very nice..  Thanks for the pictoral.

.


----------



## SixSix210 (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I couldn't get much more jealous right now!  It's beautiful.  All it needs is a draft tap of Guinness...


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 11, 2008)

SixSix210 said:


> All it needs is a draft tap of Guinness...



I debated on that, finally decided 'NO' and now I wish I had installed a kegerator where the useless little refrigerator is.


----------



## GadgetGeek (Feb 11, 2008)

Ask-A-Butcher said:


> I debated on that, finally decided 'NO' and now I wish I had installed a kegerator where the useless little refrigerator is.



I also agree with your suggestion about a real fridge close at hand. And though I absolutely love your set up, there seems to be a ton of wasted space in that corner island cupboard that could be somehow made useful.  It truly is an enviable ODK.  I now sometimes wish I would have added an area to my huge back deck where I would feel safe with charcoal and the like, I REALLY like the deep sink, I'd give my eye tooth for a deep sink outside.

.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 11, 2008)

Originally the Large oval was to be in that corner where the fridge is, but it would've taken up way too much real estate to make it functional. I didn't believe it until they laid out the wood and showed me


----------



## GadgetGeek (Feb 11, 2008)

Ask-A-Butcher said:


> Originally the Large oval was to be in that corner where the fridge is, but it would've taken up way too much real estate to make it functional. I didn't believe it until they laid out the wood and showed me



I was NOT being critical at all....  it is really nice.  Several additions we have made here at Casa Stock Norte could be reviewed for changes. When we added our rear deck (the plans had been drawn up for 3 years) I was glad to see the pieces fall into place pretty-much as I had envisioned it. But today, having lived with the deck for a couple years, I would have not quite had it built the way it is. I probably would have added a pole for a dancer (big smile) and some other things.

Now, if I had a different dimension to expand my kitchen into so it wouldn't take up my breezway, or concrete rear cooking deck I'd have contractors here today, but I'm stuck with these **** 3 or 4 dimensions, so it won't happen.  LOL
.


----------



## SixSix210 (Feb 11, 2008)

If you search online for brewing supplies and brewing equipment, most of the bigger online houses have conversion kits to do just that.  all you need is a hole saw   They tend to run right around a hundred bucks or so, plus the tap handle, hich can be free from your local beer distributor if you're nice to them, or ornate gody gold gilded, custom molded antique nightmares which can run well into the thousands.  Being a brewer for close to twenty years, you learn things.


----------



## grillin-girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Great Outdoor Kitchen! How do you like the Primo's ?


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 12, 2008)

grillin-girl said:


> Great Outdoor Kitchen! How do you like the Primo's ?



I'm kind of prejudiced by using ceramic type grills....I've cooked on Primo's, Big Green Eggs, Grill Domes and Kamado's, and I have to say that I prefer the Primo for it's versatility 

BBQ Butcher - 13 reasons I like the Primo


----------



## Kingdaddy (Jun 6, 2008)

Ask-A-Butcher said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread, but wanted to show off my outdoor kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How come I cant see any pictures in the link?


----------

